# Ironic.



## Mattakriptic (Feb 25, 2017)

Kind of weird, I find it quite ironic that I made a song containing lyrics mentioning Mental illness just a few months I was hit with *Psychosis* & *Depersonalization, *even more strange that I titled the track "Quite Insane" 

(Keep in mind this song was originally created approximately July 2016 though I only decided to release it recently)

-Link Below-


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Damn, dude. This is really awesome!

Amazingly talented!


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

gosh damn slapper what the fuck, keep on going man!!

and if u truly think u have phycosis u shud see a doc, mental illnesses like that need doctors help mayne


----------



## Mattakriptic (Feb 25, 2017)

SolomonOrlando said:


> Damn, dude. This is really awesome!
> 
> Amazingly talented!


Haha, thanks my dude!!


----------



## Mattakriptic (Feb 25, 2017)

M1k3y said:


> gosh damn slapper what the fuck, keep on going man!!
> 
> and if u truly think u have phycosis u shud see a doc, mental illnesses like that need doctors help mayne Appreciate the


Appreciate that man! Yeah I've been working on my music a lot lately and plan to release a lot of stuff early next year and yeah don't worry, I'm currently seeing a doctor & therapist as well as a psychologist


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Pretty dope man.

Do you produce yourself? I make music as a hobby, i'd be happy to make something for you if interested


----------



## Mattakriptic (Feb 25, 2017)

Pondererer said:


> Pretty dope man.
> 
> Do you produce yourself? I make music as a hobby, i'd be happy to make something for you if interested


Thanks Pondererer!

Yeah I do, but it's not really on the level that I quite want it to be as I mainly focus on writing at the moment, I'm interested! DO you have anything online that I can check out?


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Mattakript said:


> Thanks Pondererer!
> 
> Yeah I do, but it's not really on the level that I quite want it to be as I mainly focus on writing at the moment, I'm interested! DO you have anything online that I can check out?


Yeah man 


__
https://soundcloud.com/

let me know if you like something


----------



## Mattakriptic (Feb 25, 2017)

Pondererer said:


> Yeah man
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Just skimmed through, I'm digging the vibe for "Bouncy2" Thing is though I've been too busy to work on recording music, won't free up until December - _ -, but yeah, dope stuff man!


----------

